# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Boston North End apartment

## MIke R

for the cost of what you would basically pay at a Days Inn per night....the woman who owns this apartment will give you the keys..... two bedrooms, two bathrooms,lots of room, and underground parking, in the heart of the North End and only a block off the harbor.....


all you have to do is write a check to one of the charities she supports....a win win if there ever was one

----------


## andynap

You can PM me the info-  :)

----------


## MIke R

I can.....

----------


## sbhlvr

nice, mike. thanks for sharing.

----------


## katva

Nice!  Too funny---I'm sitting on a Hitchcock chair just like the ones in the 2nd photo, right now---passed down from my mother's mother  :)

----------


## MIke R

so am I.....LOL

----------


## amyb

Your grandmothers, no?

----------


## MIke R

> Your grandmothers, no?






mine????

I wish

no

----------


## Grey

That is so nice!  We hope that a trip to Boston will be in our future.  I might DM you for the information.

----------


## MIke R

anytime.....I can make it happen if its available

----------

